# PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT!! DO NOT IGNORE!



## PhantomLion (Nov 22, 2009)

I came across this site: [NSFW] http://www.hackedsluts.com/

and well it's pretty self-explanatory, if you post pictures on MSN, facebook, Picasa, etc., then you might be at risk of these douchebags stealing your photots, and as you can see some of them are nude. Last time I checked, taking a picture from one site, hacked or not, and putting them on another to make money is illegal. Even though I'm not too big a fan of the teenage superslut, they deserve their right to privacy. 
Thank you very much for your time.

*PLEASE PASS THIS ANNOUNCEMENT ON TO A FRIEND!!*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

The point?


----------



## Dass (Nov 22, 2009)

Well then it's a good thing that I haven't allowed any of you to see me.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not totally sure that's what they say it is. There's a "submit" button down below, and the "remove" link mentions the action of submitting photos. So I'm fairly sure - FAIRLY sure - that it's not what you think it is.

Way to give 'em a few clicks though.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 22, 2009)

I saw some pretty hot hos up in that piece.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 22, 2009)

That is bad.


And for some reason... I feel slightly aroused after looking at that....honestly.@_@


....well the ones that include a penis.


But in all seriousness,that is quite mean for them to hack like that-  I mean their bf's accounts too?o.o


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 22, 2009)

Tip for the internet: Do not put nude pics of you ANYWHERE

It ends up on /b/ or similar places


----------



## Lobar (Nov 22, 2009)

*ignores*


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 22, 2009)

Dubious claims at best, though Ramsay's advice is still sound.

MyWot Scorecard: Poor Reputation (2/5)
http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/www.hackedsluts.com

McAfee SiteAdvisor Rating: Unrated but one phishing report
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/hackedsluts.com

SpywareGuide Blog, 2009-10-27, "Hacking: Now A Porn Marketing Tool"
http://blog.spywareguide.com/2009/10/hacking-now-a-porn-marketing-t.html


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2009)

I did not find that hot at all.

I am gay confirmed 100%.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I did not find that hot at all.
> 
> I am gay confirmed 100%.



high five on the faggotry.


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> high five on the faggotry.


*five* You look simply fab-u-lous today~


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey, OP, I've got a much more vital PSA for you:

If you're going to pass out Bibles, remember to wear clothes.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *five* You look simply fab-u-lous today~



Hey there. *glares*


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Hey there. *glares*



it okay, i think my jacket looks nice.


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Hey there. *glares*


murrypurry~


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> murrypurry~



i think that was a "stop glare."


----------



## pheonix (Nov 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> it okay, i think my jacket looks nice.



Okay. :3



DarkNoctus said:


> murrypurry~



Puns about buns?


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Puns about buns?


hurrydurry


----------



## pheonix (Nov 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> hurrydurry



Blurrycurry.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 22, 2009)

lol, Phantomlion, you are a living chain letter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I did not find that hot at all.
> I am gay confirmed 100%.


"The more you know"


ramsay_baggins said:


> Tip for the internet: Do not put nude pics of you ANYWHERE
> It ends up on /b/ or similar places


I gotta ask if everything ends up on /b/, where does everything on /b/ end up?...


----------



## Dass (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm going to check this link out just to see if my dad's filter catches it HOLY FRAK IT DIDN'T CATCH A WEBSITE CALLED "hackedsluts.com"!!!

Also, yep. I'm definitely not attracted to the female type of person, so definitely gÃ¤Ã¯


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 22, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> "The more you know"
> 
> I gotta ask if everything ends up on /b/, where does everything on /b/ end up?...



an AIDS filled gutter.


----------



## bklyn_outlaw (Nov 23, 2009)

?


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone who posted dirty images of themself should have seen this coming.


bklyn_outlaw said:


> ?


my reaction exactly. awesome first post btw. welcome to FAF.


----------

